# Equalizer Bar Vs Tight Turns And Twists



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

So my very first towing experience with our TT turned out to be a bit of a white knuckle hair raiser. We went into the wrong camping area and had to thread through trees, really tight turns and up and down steep twisted transitions on our way out. While everything came out fine (better than feared) I wondered after the fact how things would have been if we had been running the equalizer bars I had planned on installing.

Can anyone tell me if adding equalizers limits the type of maneuvering we had to do that day? If so, would the solution to be simply removing the equalizers temporarily until we were on the straight and narrow?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're talking about an Equal-i-zer brand hitch, turns aren't an issue. I think you could jack-knife the trailer, before the bars would be an issue. If you are going over extreme humps and dips, the bars could exert excessive force on the hitch components, and removing them would be a good idea.
I normally leave everything connected until the trailer is parked on the site. One time last summer, I was moving the trailer about five sites down the street, so I didn't bother hooking up the bars. I learned that if you don't swing the "sockets" that the bars insert into at the hitch head, out towards the sides, they will contact the frame of the trailer if you turn very sharp. Luckily, I only lightly pressed things together, so other than removing a little paint, no damage was done.
If you're referring to another brand of hitch, that will depend on each setup.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I busted an L bracket on a sharp turn (If you search you might find the topic I started). I was in a shopping center and was making a left down a row of parked cars when I heard it snap - not sure why or how. Equalizer customer service sent me all new L bracket hardware at no charge. I am not sure if the exact problem was, but, whenever I think I am going to negotiate tight curves - I take the bars off.

When we return from a trip and before back the TT into the driveway - I remove the bars.

Rick


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

hey great tip about taking them off , tks


----------

